# My Dog



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I get chuckule just about every time I put the dog out. Just about everytime I put her out someone talking to her. People will make a point of coming to see her. I can hear them talking to her and making a fuss as if she was their dog. She knows more people than I do. For a dog that was so abused I didn't think she would overcome her fears. Now she's the meet and greet committee.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

deexer said:


> I get chuckule just about every time I put the dog out. Just about everytime I put her out someone talking to her. People will make a point of coming to see her. I can hear them talking to her and making a fuss as if she was their dog. She knows more people than I do. For a dog that was so abused I didn't think she would overcome her fears. Now she's the meet and greet committee.[/quote
> 
> Would enjoy seeing a picture of the dog.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Glad your fur baby is able to be out and greeting people!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I miss mine so much, I love seeing pics of everyone else's. Please post one of yours.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I will post one shortly.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing picture when posted. Thanks.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine was a little abused dog too. It took so many months for him to come good and not shy away from people. Now he is full of the joy of spring, barks madly and wags his tail when he sees people as though he has met everyone before and they are all his very best friend! He is a little black curly coated Cavoodle only 4.4 kgs (which is 3kgs more than when we got him at a year old nearly 9 years ago) and he has thrived and is the absolute joy of our lives! I will never ever understand how people can abuse an animal, in his case, starve him from the day they got him, because if they don't give him a lot to eat, the owner doesn't have to clean up after them! Pathetic horrible people! But we have him and he was days away from death so he and us were so lucky to find each other!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

ChristineM that is so awful and he is so lucky to have you! I just have to ask what is a Cavoodle - is it a Cavalier/poodle mix?


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes he is a Cavalier King Charles/Poodle cross and has the most generous spirit. He is beautiful very protective and has a nemory like a rat trap. We only have to go down a street twice in the car and he gets so excited "I know! I've been here before". When we got him his eyes were bright blue and he was lethargic and could not eat at all. I fed him baby ceral on my finger by wiping it in his mouth and gently stroking his throat to swallow. Then graduated to raw minced beef after a couple of days and having the iron and minerals his eyes changed to black. He was severly anemic and hours from death. My SIL actually stole him over THE fence from the couple who were mistreating him and gave him to me. I truly didn't think he would live but he did and in 9 years has only grown to 4.4kgs. Because of his poor start in life and not being fed properly his spine did not develop properly and he periodically slips discs in his neck and hips resulting in trips to the Vet Chiropractor and having acupuncture and oral Valium,Tramal and Metacam an anti inflammatory drug. He used to be belted if he had his bowels open and even now he will hide behind a tree or a bush so no one sees him and he will stand on his front feet with his bottom up on a bush so no faeces get on the ground where they can be seen!!! He still has a lot of psych issues which will never go away caused by this young married couple who had him as a baby! I will try to attach a photo of him-our happy little traveller who goes all over Australia with us in our caravan!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

ChristineM said:


> Yes he is a Cavalier King Charles/Poodle cross and has the most generous spirit. He is beautiful very protective and has a nemory like a rat trap. We only have to go down a street twice in the car and he gets so excited "I know! I've been here before". When we got him his eyes were bright blue and he was lethargic and could not eat at all. I fed him baby ceral on my finger by wiping it in his mouth and gently stroking his throat to swallow. Then graduated to raw minced beef after a couple of days and having the iron and minerals his eyes changed to black. He was severly anemic and hours from death. My SIL actually stole him over THE fence from the couple who were mistreating him and gave him to me. I truly didn't think he would live but he did and in 9 years has only grown to 4.4kgs. Because of his poor start in life and not being fed properly his spine did not develop properly and he periodically slips discs in his neck and hips resulting in trips to the Vet Chiropractor and having acupuncture and oral Valium,Tramal and Metacam an anti inflammatory drug. He used to be belted if he had his bowels open and even now he will hide behind a tree or a bush so no one sees him and he will stand on his front feet with his bottom up on a bush so no faeces get on the ground where they can be seen!!! He still has a lot of psych issues which will never go away caused by this young married couple who had him as a baby! I will try to attach a photo of him-our happy little traveller who goes all over Australia with us in our caravan!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh my that beautiful first picture shows he is being abused by having to sleep on that comfy bed. I think our abused fur babies show us how much they like their new lives. You have a very beautiful dog and I hope you keep spoiling him, he deserves it.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes he is so precious! I have had big Boxers for over 50 years! Now this little, tiny, darling has come into our lives and he is the first dog I have ever had that has ever slept on his back with his 4 legs in the air! He is now so content and relaxed with his new life and shows us unending love and adoration! He lays in my arms like a baby and just stares at me as if to say "I did not die. I was waiting for my forever Mum and Dad to come for me!" I think he truly knows how close to death he came all those years ago. Back them he tried to walk and just could not do it. He staggered and fell over. I picked him up and he went stiff probably waiting for the smack. It is terrible, to think what he went through in those, short few months he was with these two incredibly cruel people! Karma bus is coming for those two monsters I hope and pray! The only decent thing my estranged SIL ever did, was to steal Sebastian and give him to us!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

He is gorgeous! Hard to imagine that there are people out there with such twisted minds! Jiggs (my avatar) was 6 weeks old when I got him. The mom and the rest of the litter were being kept in an elevated wire cage that was 3 feet off the cement of a pole barn (easier to hose the messes). The young couple (with kids no less) went on and on about his lineage. Let them go on as I was getting out payment for him, about 2 minutes. No way was I going to leave him. Got him home and he didn't know how to walk on solid ground. That was 6 years ago and now he is the master of this compound. Just can't fathom why some people do the things they do.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

OH, I am crying over such joy for you. I had to quit getting this forum because I spent so many hours mourning and laughing over the joys and heartaches with each and every post. I am back.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

That's great you are back. There are so many wonderful people here and they are all interested in how you are doing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

ChristineM said:


> Yes he is a Cavalier King Charles/Poodle cross and has the most generous spirit. He is beautiful very protective and has a nemory like a rat trap. We only have to go down a street twice in the car and he gets so excited "I know! I've been here before". When we got him his eyes were bright blue and he was lethargic and could not eat at all. I fed him baby ceral on my finger by wiping it in his mouth and gently stroking his throat to swallow. Then graduated to raw minced beef after a couple of days and having the iron and minerals his eyes changed to black. He was severly anemic and hours from death. My SIL actually stole him over THE fence from the couple who were mistreating him and gave him to me. I truly didn't think he would live but he did and in 9 years has only grown to 4.4kgs. Because of his poor start in life and not being fed properly his spine did not develop properly and he periodically slips discs in his neck and hips resulting in trips to the Vet Chiropractor and having acupuncture and oral Valium,Tramal and Metacam an anti inflammatory drug. He used to be belted if he had his bowels open and even now he will hide behind a tree or a bush so no one sees him and he will stand on his front feet with his bottom up on a bush so no faeces get on the ground where they can be seen!!! He still has a lot of psych issues which will never go away caused by this young married couple who had him as a baby! I will try to attach a photo of him-our happy little traveller who goes all over Australia with us in our caravan!


Oh my my heart hurts for the way he was treated, thank God you found him ????????


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

He's precious :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

JoanDL said:


> I miss mine so much, I love seeing pics of everyone else's. Please post one of yours.


My avatar is of my Shepherd Ari. I lost him almost 2 years ago. I don't know how I go on everyday, I feel like my heart has been ripped out.

I love looking at others dogs and puppies, but shepherds upset me all over.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> My avatar is of my Shepherd Ari. I lost him almost 2 years ago. I don't know how I go on everyday, I feel like my heart has been ripped out.
> 
> I love looking at others dogs and puppies, but shepherds upset me all over.


My first dog was an Akita Sheppard cross and so many people asked if I would breed her. She was a beautiful and intelligent dog. She looked more like a Sheppard than Akita. Of course she was spoiled.


----------

